# A big scare today w/ happy "end"ing *story+pics*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Today was a whirlwind of stress and relief. Let me start out by saying that Obi and Owen love to play with each other. It was no different than any other ordinary day except *one metal snap hairclip.*

exhibit A:




I loved seeing many maltese on SM with these functional yet cute metal snap clips. It was day 2 of trying it out. So, I put the clip in Owen's hair this morning. Obi and Owen start playing and 1-2 hours later, I look at his head and the metal clip is *GONE *:w00t::w00t::w00t::smpullhair::smpullhair: I start to panic after thinking that he ate it. Owen is very puppy-ish in wanting to put things in his mouth. (on the other hand, Obi is cautious and doesn't ingest anything unknown to him!). I frantically start cleaning the WHOLE house, vaccuming, dusting, etc.. and even checked the grass outside. I brushed Owen's hair thinking it was stuck somewhere. The clip was NO WHERE TO BE FOUND  I even shed a few tears in fear of Owen needing an x-ray, endoscopy, surgery, etc... My husband calms me down and we drive off to the vet for an x-ray. We took both Owen and Obi in case Owen's x-ray was negative, we'd x-ray Obi next.

So, we are sitting in the exam room waiting for the vet. I'm holding Owen and my husband is holding Obi. While holding Obi, he is petting him and feels what he thought was a "mat" and then VOILA..... it's THE HAIR CLIP STUCK ON OBI's FLUFFY, Fluffy, fluffy BUTT!

Exhibit B:



Thankfully, we hadn't even seen the vet yet...so we leave the office and greet the vet in the hallway and have a relieved laugh together :chili:


So, to sum up.... Obi's FLUFFY BUTT saved the day! 

Now, some pics. I gave Obi a haircut so he is much shorter but still fluff-tastic! 

The dynamic duo-



The HERO:




Both dogs pooped from an uneventful yet eventful day! Owen is a noodle and loves belly rubs. He fell asleep like this for quite awhile. :HistericalSmiley:






and...just for fun (before Obi's bath and cut), we took a trip to home depot. Obi is doing his best Titanic "I'm the King of the WORLD" impression.


Needless to say, I will NOT be using those metal clips anymore. Bands ONLY! LOL!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL. Marisa, this post is hilarious. I'm SO glad you found the clip. 

I love the pics. They both look so cute. Love their haircuts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

haha! I'm so glad you found it! Obi and Owen are so cute :wub:

Clips never stay in Milo's hair - I wish they would.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Marisa, I loved the pics! Isn't it scary when something "goes missing" like that! You did the right thing to schedule the exray though! So happy this story had a good ending!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG - how cute and so glad it was a happy ending! I just love the pics of your two - their personalities really come through!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Never a dull moment. So glad it all turned out well I love happy endings. The boys both look great. Love Obi's new haircut.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Your boys are so cute!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a scary but now funny story with the the most beautiful illustrations. I just love the stars of this story.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL glad it worked out OK and the pics are adorable. The clip looks so cute but you won't have any peace of mind with those two rascals.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

First of all your pictures are wonderful of Obi and Owen!! Such cuties!!! I bet you were scared!! I'd of panicked!! I know that if I used those clips one would end up in Dewey's stomach! I wouldn't put it past Laurel either!! I am happy that Obi saved the day with his heroic fluffiness!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh how I love a happy ending! :chili: And I love the pictures Marisa. Your boys are just precious.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

That's a very cute story. I'm sure it was scary at the time but I'm glad it had a funny ending!! I hope hubby wasn't mad!!! Your babies are beautiful!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG I am glad everything worked out. I love the picture of them in the shopping cart!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my...what an adventure..lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

hahaha! I love the evidence pictures with the arrows...thanks for including those for a better idea of what is going on.

Now, here's my question, how did it get attached to Obi's fluffy rear end? Was he sitting on Owen's head?! Good thing it wasn't in that magnificent chest hair, even the x-ray wouldn't be able to see thru that.

Glad it was all okay, and you found the dang thing before the x-rays!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Love both your boys they are so cute, and so happy all ended well.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad all turned out well. It is amazing what they put put in their mouths and you always have to worry that they will get into something. I am really happy you found it.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

They are too cute!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:Thank heavens there was a happy ending. Adorable, adorable boys and photos!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry you got such a scare, but glad you can laugh about it now. Love those boys.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Gosh Marisa, that must have scared you. So happy you found it and it wasn't in someones belly.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh that had me laughing out loud. Next time you are missing something small, check Obi's butt first!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh this had me laughing so hard. Next time you lose something check Obi's butt first! Fluffy butts rock!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They sure can make us a nervous wreck...I guess having a fluffy butt isn't a bad thing!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Marisa, your boys are so hansome. I use those clips on Izzy when we are at home and I don't want to redo her top knot. She is like Obi and doesn't swallow anything. So glad your hubby found it before the x-rays. I am imagining the look on your faces if you had x-rayed Obi and saw the clip on the outside of his hiney. LOL


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable pics and so happy things turned out the way they did..I could never get the clips to stay in..:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So glad everything turned out ok, Loved your story telling and I just love, love, love little Obi who saved the day with his hairy butt. 

I have dropped pins on my sewing room floor and gone spastic until I can find what I dropped. I get all fluffs out of my room and shut the door until the dreaded pin is found, so I can relate to your story.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy all is okay and you found it before going in to see the vet. Great story telling and pics......your boys are so cute!! :wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Marisa, so glad for a hilarious outcome in an otherwise scary situation. I loved the pics with the arrows for emphasis!!! Had me LOL! Your boys are such cutie pies!! And Obi is the most fluff-tastic fluff I have ever seen!


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

Your babies are sooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

1. This did me a world of good to know that you, a pediatrician, still went into mommy panic mode. Makes me not feel so bad about myself. :blush:

2. Have I told you before that I simply adore your boys? The way Obi's muzzle hair sticks up always make me think of my Jett and Owen's big BIG eyes make me think of my Callie. :wub:

3. Jett is hereby relinquishing his cape and tights to our newest superhero Obi! :hat:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a relief that things came out well IN THE END. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It's a good thing that Obi nipped it in the BUTT:blush::chili: Okay, enough bad puns.:hiding:
I laughed so hard, Marisa, when I read this. The case of the missing hair clip. :blink: So did the vet give you Valium? For you and your DH? These little white haired cuties certainly give us our fair share of white hairs!

Fabulous haircut and photos. Obi makes a very dashing Leonardo DiCaprio look alike!!!:tender: :wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

The "end" result is all that matters! So happy all is well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love all the pictures - they are so cute! 

Glad you found the clip - I would have been frantic like you.

Give Owen and Obi hugs from Mateo and Mia:wub::wub:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I loved how you told the story!!! Even though it was scary I was laughing and smiling to the end!!!! You have your hands full with these two cutie pies. I can take Obi for a while!!!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

...it was on his...BUTT????? ....and you even looked for it??? :HistericalSmiley:

That is a riot!!!! How on earth did it end up there???? :shocked:

Your boys are just the cutest little guys I ever did see!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the concern everyone!!! I was BEYOND relieved that it all "ended" well and I could write a happy story :-D I can only imagine that Owen was trying to grab Obi's tail or Obi sat on Owen's head? LOL! I think I gained many white hairs on my head after this.... *shaking head*


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:w00t: so glad it "ended" well :HistericalSmiley: I would have panicked too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaaa glad this turned out well "in the end" Marisa! Thank goodness Obi and Owen are ok! I have been wanting to try those little clips for Emma too but don't think I will now. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH, I had a belly laugh out of that one Marisa...too funny! The pictures are so darling I want to jump right in them and steal those two darlings from you!:wub:


----------

